# realy big red oak tree



## davduckman2010 (Jun 27, 2014)

after surveying my tree farm for anymore damage from the saturated ground iv come to the conclusion that the monarch of my oaks this big red that's 14 + feet around and its pretty much barrel shaped that size all the way up may soon tip over its been stuck by lighting at one time looks burnt in the butt crack has a crack running up from the base on one side . this thing will be out in the yard by the time it its ground truly massive. I bet that will build a barn or a small house or a tall ship. . also have these 40 in white oaks 10 ft long with hugh crotches waiting to get milled been down 20 years and rock solid. got my work cut out for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 27, 2014)

I could make some sinks out of that


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 27, 2014)

Duckman, only one thing to say. .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 27, 2014)

You better get to WORK!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 27, 2014)

I remember that tree with the split, it is truly massive. Mill the reds for barn lumber and 1/4 saw the whites for project and furniture lumber. I would get a plan for a barn that you would like and start milling the sizes and quantities of framing lumber you would need. You could even side it board and batten if you have enough trees. Cedar or the white would be rot resistant for the siding. jmo

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gvwp (Jun 30, 2014)

Beautiful Red Oaks there Duck. Just be careful cutting that big one with the rot in the base.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 30, 2014)

gvwp said:


> Beautiful Red Oaks there Duck. Just be careful cutting that big one with the rot in the base.


 hell no that ones comeing down when ever it feels like it lol its been around a couple centurys . that beast would squeesh the ol duck --- be nothing but feathers everywhere

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gvwp (Jul 1, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> hell no that ones comeing down when ever it feels like it lol its been around a couple centurys . that beast would squeesh the ol duck --- be nothing but feathers everywhere




 Yes indeed! We don't want any duck squeeshing going on.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

